# MacAppADay starts today!



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

This site is offering up 5000 free copies of a popular Mac application each and every day of December. Check it out!

http://macappaday.com

I just downloaded today's freebie (TuneX) and it rocks (pun absolutely intended).


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

thanks!
can't wait to see what other freebies they give away


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Where's the download button/link?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

TuneX is definitely a great app, and even better now that it's free! This is a great initiative, and I'm excited to see what other apps they can hand out for making your OS X experience even better.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

audiodan said:


> Where's the download button/link?


Look throught the text, it's not obvious. It's near the bottom.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Can't seem to find the download button, except this link, but it 

"Download your copy now- while we've still got one to give you". Click on that and it takes you to a page which says: "Sorry, hate to have to break this to you, but someone has to, don't they? It appears you've came to the wrong place. Either there's nothing here yet, there's never been something here, or there's never going to be anything the future. Terribly sorry to have to be the one to break that to you. It's hard, I know."
Must have given out the 500 already?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

csonnie, you were checking, I believe, after they had given away the limit and before they had entirely updated the page to say so.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

From the hints I'm thinking this is going to be the Dec2 App. Why? Because I saw a magazine with a free full version on the disk at the newsstand yesterday.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

gordguide said:


> From the hints I'm thinking this is going to be the Dec2 App. Why? Because I saw a magazine with a free full version on the disk at the newsstand yesterday.


You were right. I look forward to trying this application out.


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

Joltbuy - thanks for posting this - what fun!!! Now all us software junkies can get our daily fix.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Today's free app: MailStewardLite.


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

duosonic said:


> Joltguy - thanks for posting this - what fun!!! Now all us software junkies can get our daily fix.



You're welcome!


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

is the site down?


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

VNJ85 said:


> is the site down?


]

Yes it's down. When i checked the site earlier on today they had an app that would eliminate all cookies from your mac. I can't remember the name.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

It ain't working for me either.  Maybe all us Mac-ites are pummeling it too much?


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

It's back up.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

Yay I got Cookie Assassin today!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*Still available*

Cookie Assassin - Shoot them! Shoot them down! The Varmits!.

http://macappaday.com/permalinks/2006/12/03/cookie-assassin/




> I don’t like green cookies and spam. I don’t like them. Cookies I am. So when I was offered...
> 
> I decided to give it a good look. And when I found out it was by ‘FoggyNoggin’ software (yep, WTF?) I was even more interested. And you know what, it turns out Cookie Assassin is quite possibly one of the best, if not the best, mac cookie manager. After all, it’s an Assassin, and so are all the best people in the world:
> 
> ...


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

Today I was one of the unfortunate folk who got a duplicate IP message when I hadn't downloaded it yet (and I tried to download it a minute after it had been released). No problem, I wasn't really interested in this application.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

I havn't been impressed by the applications so far, other then TuneX, but I happen to have bought Synergy anyways.

Hoping for more interesting things over the next month


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

I got MailSteward Lite yesterday and installed it. It took a few hours to archive all my email (dating from 1995), but now I'm not sure what to do with it. I have to sit down and play around with it to see if it's anything I might use.

I downloaded Cookie Assassin last night, tried it, but decided that it's really no improvement on Safari's own cookie control. You couldn't select multiple items to delete as you can with Safari, it seems to be either all cookies or one at a time. When I got the app there came with it a link to click to get a registration number. I did that and entered my email address but never got the registration number. That's OK with me because I trashed the app anyway, but I'm suspecting that this site is getting slammed with massive amounts of hits and causing some of their systems to not work properly. Who can resist "free"?

Does this mean I'm going to have to get online at midnight PST every day to get my free app. I wonder if there is some uber-geeky way to set up a script to do this?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Just downloaded Yummy, but the registration code in the window during download isn't accepted (not valid). I assume you put your own name in there. The code, which is given upon download, won't work.


----------



## jetcurieux (Jan 31, 2005)

Is is not a registration number but a coupon code. Try purchasing the software from inside the app and enter the coupon. The total will be 0$.

.Jetcx


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

Yep, go to the developer website and go through the checkout for the product, and then enter the coupon code. That one threw me off as well.

Great software so far. I've only gotten the last two since I'll actually use them. Are people just downloading every one just for the sake of downloading?

I thought the clue 'it's yummy' meant they were going to give away delicious library


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Just registered through the app... quite painless. I like how with this app we get a custom serial.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

eh, the coupon code passed too fast for me to Command + C it. Clicking on the download link again brings up a message that my IP is logged (no coupon code ) anyone want to PM it to me please?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

CPNMACAPPADAY1


Good luck


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

yummyftp should be a big hit on this forum, as i recall many people want a decent ftp program and the freebee ones aren't very good.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I ended up having to do the think on my wife's PC to get the coupon code. Mine disappeared quickly, too. Got the serial number. All is well.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

If you're still looking for a free ftp application, try Cyberduck:

http://cyberduck.ch/
Direct download link










I just used it for an emergency fix on my work site, and it was effortless, painless and worked on an Intel Mac, unlike all of the old (free) options I have/had.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

Macified said:


> CPNMACAPPADAY1
> 
> 
> Good luck


I tried both buying it from the developers website and from the app itself, didnt work  .

I appreciate the help anyways Macified.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Today's app is Shoebox Express, by KavaSoft:

http://www.kavasoft.com/store/macappaday.php


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

nice
wasn't someone else looking for a photo manager?
i decided to pass on this app. iphoto is fine by me.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

" ... I downloaded Cookie Assassin last night, tried it, but decided that it's really no improvement on Safari's own cookie control. ..."

Try SafariPlus. You define the cookies you want to keep and it deletes all the others when you quit Safari (although there are other behaviours you can set as well). Has some controls to deal with animated GIFs and Flash ads, too. 56k, freeware.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

gordguide said:


> " ... I downloaded Cookie Assassin last night, tried it, but decided that it's really no improvement on Safari's own cookie control. ..."
> 
> Try SafariPlus. You define the cookies you want to keep and it deletes all the others when you quit Safari (although there are other behaviours you can set as well). Has some controls to deal with animated GIFs and Flash ads, too. 56k, freeware.


Thanks Gord, I'll give it a look.

Weeding out my cookies is a bit tedious, and I don't want to just remove all of them because there are some useful ones there, such as the ehMac cookies that allow the site to recognize me when I show up. Something that automatically did this would be useful.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Installed Shoebox this morning and inadvertantly registered it on my Powerbook, when I really wanted it on my G5. I wonder if the developer will give me a code so I might be able to register it on my G5. Oops.


----------



## tendim (Apr 6, 2004)

csonni said:


> Installed Shoebox this morning and inadvertantly registered it on my Powerbook, when I really wanted it on my G5. I wonder if the developer will give me a code so I might be able to register it on my G5. Oops.


I was concerned about this too; I installed it on my Quicksilver, when I use my Powerbook more. Has anyone read the fine print of the license to see if we can "transfer" the license between machines?


----------



## Fredou51 (Oct 29, 2006)

Did anyone receive a serial number for today (Friday) "X Slimmer" app? I didn't receive any and I downloaded it like three hours ago.

Frederic


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

clicked the link about 3 minutes ago and I'm fully registered and installed. (9:39am)


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

Fredou51 said:


> Did anyone receive a serial number for today (Friday) "X Slimmer" app? I didn't receive any and I downloaded it like three hours ago.
> 
> Frederic


I guess you and I weren't meant to use the app!!


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Is Xslimmer useful or any good? It sounds interesting but a risky type of program.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

VNJ85 said:


> Is Xslimmer useful or any good? It sounds interesting but a risky type of program.


That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Xslimmer is functionally good - it works the same as TrimTheFat, but offers a much more compelling UI.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

You can always reinstall if there are problems. Not a big deal.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Anyone with technical expertise or software expertise can attest xslimmer being useful/helpful, or not harmful in any way shape or form?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Giving xSlimmer a shot is a perfect excuse to...

_backup your data!_ 

I've downloaded it, but am going to do a complete FW clone of my boot disk before running this app.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

i just slimmed down a few apps including adium, garageband and realplayer
no problems so far
you only save a few megs here and there for most apps
i only slimmed the ones where you can save 10 or more mbs


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I just installed and registered it. Then, I checked out it's preferences. Xslimmer will back up your slimmed down apps before slimming them. So, if a slimmed-down app tanks, you can restore it. Plus, it does not go near the System or crucial apps.

Attached is a screenshot of the prefs.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

Fredou51 said:


> Did anyone receive a serial number for today (Friday) "X Slimmer" app? I didn't receive any and I downloaded it like three hours ago.
> 
> Frederic


Check your junkmail. I use Gmail and it filtered my license into spam.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

Macaholic said:


> I just installed and registered it. Then, I checked out it's preferences. Xslimmer will back up your slimmed down apps before slimming them. So, if a slimmed-down app tanks, you can restore it. Plus, it does not go near the System or crucial apps.
> 
> Attached is a screenshot of the prefs.


ironic that it's designed to save space, and backing up will use up more space


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

i still dont understand what/how the program edits other programs and slims them down. and if it can slim, then why don't the companies slim their own products as a standard. i thought the ideal software is when software is the smallest file size it can be.


----------



## Fredou51 (Oct 29, 2006)

Trose said:


> Check your junkmail. I use Gmail and it filtered my license into spam.


Thanks! I didn't thought of that. I always check my Gmail through Mail and don't have access to the spam unless I log in the web version.

Frederic


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

VNJ85 said:


> i still dont understand what/how the program edits other programs and slims them down. and if it can slim, then why don't the companies slim their own products as a standard. i thought the ideal software is when software is the smallest file size it can be.


well universal binaries contain code for power pc and intel platforms
the program check which platform you're on and deletes the code that will never be used
eg. if you're on an intel machine, it deletes the power pc code
that's what i gathered from their website


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Today's cool app is for Front Row remote owners: Mira. Sweet!


----------



## Fredou51 (Oct 29, 2006)

Macaholic said:


> Today's cool app is for Front Row remote owners: Mira. Sweet!


And I have the same problem then yesterday, no serial number except today I checked my junk mail and it's not there! I will wait I guess.

Frederic


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I got my license, and it didn't get into my spam folder.


----------



## fozy (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah, my Mira license didn't go into my spam folder in gmail either. You might want to try and reregister it.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Fredou51 said:


> Did anyone receive a serial number for today (Friday) "X Slimmer" app? I didn't receive any and I downloaded it like three hours ago.
> 
> Frederic


I got it within a few minutes of downloading the app!

Cheers


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

I have a question about Shoebox (I think it was the free app a couple of days ago). Does it create its own library and duplicate all the photos it finds or does it only index the original photos without making a copy?

I have a few gigs of pictures which I currently manage in iPhoto. I like Shoebox's cataloguing feature very much but of it is going to duplicate my existing pictures i am going to be wasting a lot of disk space. As a result I have not started to use it yet.

I tried going into the Help, but could find no info on whether it does this or not.

BTW, I too am putting off using xSlimmer yet. Not yet confident that the apps will work fine after slimming. And no, I do not want to store them in backed up form and waste more diskspace, so I am kind of in limbo rigt now 

Cheers


----------



## mariaellaine (Aug 21, 2006)

I downloaded Mira this morning, and have yet to receive my license :S


----------



## Fredou51 (Oct 29, 2006)

mariaellaine said:


> I downloaded Mira this morning, and have yet to receive my license :S


I have the same problem. This is weird. I guess I am unlucky. Yesterday it went in my junk mail and I didn't figure it out until someone pointed it out to me here and today it just doesn't arrive!

Frederic

Edit: mariaellaine: If you go to this website: http://twistedmelon.com/shop/promos/appaday/ you can request to have the license resent and it worked instantly, I received it right away.


----------



## mariaellaine (Aug 21, 2006)

Fredou51 said:


> I have the same problem. This is weird. I guess I am unlucky. Yesterday it went in my junk mail and I didn't figure it out until someone pointed it out to me here and today it just doesn't arrive!
> 
> Frederic
> 
> Edit: mariaellaine: If you go to this website: http://twistedmelon.com/shop/promos/appaday/ you can request to have the license resent and it worked instantly, I received it right away.


Fabulous! I received it instantly. Thank you thank you.


----------



## guitar_lord (Aug 10, 2006)

I downloaded Mira, but couldnt register. Can somone send me a registration code? or am i too late?


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

What is today's app, and how can one download it?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

audiodan said:


> What is today's app, and how can one download it?


Go to the macappaday.com website and scroll down to the grey area. It was earthdesk, but you're likely too late.

The earthdesk text has been replaced with some tripe about a leak at macappaday. I guess shaming or outing their own ("leaky") staff is seen as professional there.



> The Earth on your desktop. EarthDesk replaces your Macintosh desktop picture or Windows wallpaper with a stunning dynamic image of our planet continuously updating in the background while you work. Accurate sun, moon and city lighting. High quality twilight shading. Automatically updates when waking from sleep. Moonlight shading can be turned on or off....


http://macappaday.com/permalinks/2006/12/12/earthdesk-35/


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

By accident I just discovered a way to download the free Macappaday app after the 5000 downloads have happened.

I logged onto the site this morning, looked at the app (ShadowBurn), was not too keen on downloading it, just left the machine on at the download page, went to work, came back home this evening, just out of curiosity clicked the download link and voila, the app downloaded!

Just to make sure that it was not because probably 5000 downloads were not yet reached, I closed my browser, opened it again to the Macappaday site and found that the app was no longer available!

Or else it could mean that I was the 5000th downloader and that only 4999 people downloaded it in the last 18 hours!

Cheers


----------



## Fredou51 (Oct 29, 2006)

tilt said:


> By accident I just discovered a way to download the free Macappaday app after the 5000 downloads have happened.
> 
> I logged onto the site this morning, looked at the app (ShadowBurn), was not too keen on downloading it, just left the machine on at the download page, went to work, came back home this evening, just out of curiosity clicked the download link and voila, the app downloaded!
> 
> ...


That's interesting but there's just one problem and it's that most of the time, if I have time to load the page, I have time to click download so it doesn't really help for people who are too late(like people who only have time after work or something). Many software also had to be registered with the company to receive a serial and I assume they don't hand more than 5000.

Frederic


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Yeah the registration part could kill this idea! I guess it worked for me because ShadowBurn did not require registration or a serial number!

Cheers


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Today (Friday 15 December) it's PTH Pasteboard Pro. Two things: PTH Pasteboard is (and always has been) freeware, but wasn't available for a while because the developer sold it and his services to You Software (now owned by Qualcomm). Since v3 wasn't compatible with 10.4 and some other Mac apps, it kind of died. But, he's quit with You Software, and has a v4 out that works with 10.4.

Secondly, the MacAppADay download is the Pro version, which adds filters, which I think are quite handy, as well as the ability to sync (transfer) pasteboard items from one Mac to another. Also, the 5000 download limit has been lifted. Get Pro v4 all day. The license code is good for 2 machines.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

How in the world can one get Mac Pilot this morning (Saturday)? Not very clear on how to download. The link takes you to Mac Zot, but then where?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

csonni said:


> How in the world can one get Mac Pilot this morning (Saturday)? Not very clear on how to download. The link takes you to Mac Zot, but then where?


The file downloads automatically. Check your desktop.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

That's embarrassing. I have an app that intercepts downloads, which it did. How could I forget that? Thanks.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

csonni said:


> That's embarrassing. I have an app that intercepts downloads, which it did. How could I forget that? Thanks.


Glad to help.


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

Having never heard of MacPilot, how good is it? Is it worth haviing?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

csonni said:


> That's embarrassing. I have an app that intercepts downloads, which it did. How could I forget that? Thanks.


Did you get that app from Macappaday?



Voyager said:


> Having never heard of MacPilot, how good is it? Is it worth haviing?


What did you think of the lengthy description posted at Macappaday?


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Did you get that app from Macappaday?
> 
> 
> 
> What did you think of the lengthy description posted at Macappaday?


The description looks really interesting. But words never replace the experiences of those who have actually used the application.

MAAD has had some very nice applications. And I like the prices!


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

However, I did get Mac Pilot. Haven't given it a run yet.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

For the last two days when I log into macappaday I get redirected to a site that says they are changing their servers. I cannot get to any downloads. According to them they were supposed to be down only one day, they were supposed to be back up with a free app today, but it's the same story today too.

Does anyone know what's going on?

Cheers


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Define "two days."

Macappaday runs on PST, I think, so that might explain it.






tilt said:


> For the last two days when I log into macappaday I get redirected to a site that says they are changing their servers. I cannot get to any downloads. According to them they were supposed to be down only one day, they were supposed to be back up with a free app today, but it's the same story today too.
> 
> Does anyone know what's going on?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Well as of 9am the URL isn't resolving -- for me, anyway.


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

Today, Dec. 19, is the day they are supposed to shift over to another server. Hopefully they are up and running as of Midnight, Pacific Time.


----------



## Fredou51 (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, it worked for me yesterday and it's down today as scheduled.

Frederic


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It took a minute but came through with an ad for MacZot just now.

They're probably getting hammered by people who can't wait a day for another free timewaster--I mean timesaver.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

HowEver said:


> They're probably getting hammered by people who can't wait a day for another free timewaster--I mean timesaver.


Careful. I smell a  in that post, HowEver


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

So... has anybody been able to get on this site, today? As of December 19th/06 4:24pmEST I've had no luck. XX)


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

I've tried a couple of times today out of curiosity, but no luck. Hopefully it is up and running at Midnight PST.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> So... has anybody been able to get on this site, today? As of December 19th/06 4:24pmEST I've had no luck. XX)


2 posts prior:



HowEver said:


> It took a minute but came through with an ad for MacZot just now.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

HowEver said:


> 2 posts prior:


But that's http://www.maczot.com/ not http://www.macappaday.com/ I can log onto MacZot, but the site in question still eludes me.

Netcraft, the service that can tell you what type of server platform a site runs on (among other things) reports a server for maczot (Linux, BTW), but nothing shows up for macappaday (see attached).

If you got your free app today, HowEver, we'd all sure like to know what it is.


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

According to the information they posted, they were switching to a more powerful server today. They still don't seem to be up and running yet but I'm hoping they get everything up and running by midnight PST.

Netcraft shows this http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://www.macappaday.com


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Nearly every day during the giveaway, once you download you get pushed to a MacZot ad. Today is no different, except there is no giveaway because, exactly as promised, macappaday is switching servers today. Check back at 3:00 a.m. Toronto time.

Edit to add:



> http://www.macappaday.com/survive/
> 
> When we told you we would be switching servers, many of you were worried. You didn't know what you were going to do today. We've got a few suggestions for you, and will see you tomorrow with another great app!
> 
> ...


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

At this point when I try to access the macappaday website I don't get the macZot website, I get a "Firefox can't find the server at www.macappaday.com." message.


----------



## Repeater04 (Nov 29, 2004)

They were doing some maintenance today, but should be up and running for tonight's free app.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

In answer to However's comments:

2 days = Dec 18, 6 a.m. MST, I get the "Survival" page you quoted. Dec 19, 6 a.m. MST, same "Survival" page. 2 days when their web site on Dec 18th said 1 day, which I took to mean Dec 19, 6 a.m. MST I shall have my free timewaster of the day 

Cheers


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

When you get the macZot web page, click on the Macappaday link. It should take you to the Ergonis site where you can download and get the license key for the Typinator program. (The first time I did click the Macappaday link it sent me back to macZot. A bit of a weird situation.)


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Didn't work for me. I still can't get in. Can you post a link to this Ergonis site?


----------



## joyjoy (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't even see the Macappaday link on the macZOT website???


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

joyjoy said:


> I don't even see the Macappaday link on the macZOT website???


Try this: http://www.ergonis.com/support/macappaday.html


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

Things do seem to be happening. When I click on the Macappaday web site I get a Fedora Core Test Page. Hopefully, things will be back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Dec 20, 15:30 MST, Safari still "can't find the server www.macappaday.com"

It does not take me to the Maczot page, does not take me to the Fedora page as it did for someone here, just times out with the above mesage 

If this happens again for me tomorrow I wonder if some kind soul here would save a copy of the download for me and email it to me or something like that? Or could Mr. Mayor make some sort of a temporary storage arrangement here for us poor souls who are unable to get to the Macappaday server?

Or am I asking for too much?

Cheers


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

They're back online. Another app coming at midnight PST.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

csonni said:


> They're back online.


No, they're not as per my Safari


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

tilt said:


> No, they're not as per my Safari


I could see the page in Safari. Try force-reloading the page by holding the shift key while clicking the reload button on Safari's button bar. Safari might be lazy and just reading the page from cache.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> I could see the page in Safari. Try force-reloading the page by holding the shift key while clicking the reload button on Safari's button bar. Safari might be lazy and just reading the page from cache.


Uh-uh - did not work  And there is nothing in the cache to load anyway. The blue prgress bar in the URL area just stays for a long time just covering the "http://" part and then comes up the "can't find server" message!

Cheers

*edited to change "bue" to "blue"
*edited yet again to remove an extra "the". Aaaarrrrrrgh!


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Why not just use another browser. Works fine in Shiira.


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

No problems getting the site with Netscape or Firefox. No hints as to what the next application might be though.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Dec 20, 10:25 p.m. MST, finally Safari can get onto the site! Got to check early tomoorrow morning for the latest freebie fix 

Cheers


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

Still says offline for me. From Firefox, Safari, and Camino. (and I've never gone to the site from Camino before... and I don't think I've visited it from Safari either)


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I GOT IT! today's freebee is called Typinator; it auto-completes any oft used phrases or whatever.

Here is the direct link to get it if you're still having troubles with the host site:
http://www.ergonis.com/support/macappaday.html


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks, Macaholic - I am one of those who still can't access the macappaday website. I appreciate your helpfulness.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

PhotoPresenter today. Very nice app!


----------

